# اللهجة السورية: بدك تقللنا شو تمنيت ما شي منروح ع البيت



## analeeh

مرحبا,

سمعت في حلقة من مسلسل بقعة ضوء السوري كلمة تشبه كلمة <ماشي> صوتيا ولكن من الواضح أن المقصود بها ليس <حسنا> بل أقرب إلى معنى كلمة <وإلا> او بالعامية <احسن ما>. السياق كالتالي:

بدك تقللنا شو تمنيت ماشي منروح ع البيت

وأعتقد أن المعنى هو: قل لنا ماذا تمنيت وإلا سننصرف من هنا.

هل هذه الكلمة كلمة سورية أو لبنانية عادية؟ أم هي موجودة فقط في لهجة محددة من لهجات بلاد الشام الشمالية؟

الكلمة ترد في الدقيقة الخامسة من الحلقة المعنونة:
*حفلة عيد ميلاد وكله عم يكذب على كله و حركات*
وهي صراحة حلقة بايخة فأعتذر مقدما على الـ<مزح> الذي يظهر فيها

شكرا مقدما​


----------



## momai

يا هلا, أي تماما ظنك بمحلو. ماشي الها معنى مشابه ل وإلا وهي كلمة مسموعة بشكل عام باللهجة السورية. بس بقا بأي لهجة بالضبط هيك مافيني فيدك للأسف هي ومع أنو أنا بستخدما, وهالشي بحكم وضعي الحالي وتعاملي مع سوريين كتير من مدن كتيرة واختلاط اللهجات عليي.
بمدينتي سلمية في عندك كمان كلمة يو بدالا فالعامة تقول مثلا: بدك تقللنا شو تمنيت *يو* معد/مقا منجي لعندك


----------



## analeeh

شكرا جزيلا موماي, تعليقاتك دائما مفيدة.

هو الفعل اللي بيتبع الكلمة بالباء ولا من دون باء؟ المنطقي انو يكون من دون باء بس متل ما بتعرف المنطق مو دائما بسود بهيك حالات ههه.​


----------



## momai

ماشي اذا اجا بعدا فعل فهلفعل دائما بدو باء, مثلا الأم بتقول لابنا : قوم رتب غرفتك ماشي ما بعطيك خرجية
 هو بيني وبينيك الأظبط بهل المثال أنك ما تستخدم فعل أبدا وتقول قوم رتب غرفتك ماشي مالك خرجية بس طبعا هلق لدواعي نحوية المثال يعني.


----------



## analeeh

شكرا!


----------

